
Which is your favorite Jira/Trello alternative and why? - marky_nolan
Jira &amp; Trello are great tools, but Jira might be overly complicated to a few and Trello is a little under-powered for bigger teams.<p>Have you ever considered alternatives to these tools? What is your favorite alternative to Jira&#x2F;Trello?<p>Disclaimer - I am a part of the team of a Jira alternative called Codegiant.io and this post is to learn user feedback and improve our tool further based on that.
======
cpeterso
Mozilla uses Trello quite a bit for project management (and Bugzilla and
GitHub for bug tracking), but some teams are experimenting with Airtable. It's
like a cross between a Google Sheets and Trello. It's not as approachable as
either of them, but it is more robust. You can create spreadsheets with real
schemas and foreign keys, comment tracking and notifications like Trello, and
multiple data views like Kanban or calendar.

Bug tracking at Mozilla is a challenge. Some projects have their code in
Mercurial and bug tracking in Bugzilla. Others have code and bug tracking in
GitHub. And some projects have dependencies that bridge both, so there is no
good way to see a global view of relevant bugs in Bugzilla and GitHub. Some
teams experimented with Jira plus some custom extensions that provided a
unified view of Bugzilla and GitHub, but it didn't go far because it was a lot
of work to maintain and developers would still be using Bugzilla and GitHub
directly.

------
billconan
I'm interested in [https://crocagile.com](https://crocagile.com) , it makes
issue tracking like a game.

